# Looking for window guide rollers



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I need some help. I need a window guide roller for the front window in my '69 Goat. The problem is, the only ones I can find online are the front rollers, and I need the rear one-the one that's stationary and attached to the window through a hole in the glass, not the one with the little sliding block. Anybody know where I can pick one up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

google Steele


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

I take it you mean Steele Rubber. Didn't find anything on their site.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Just bought one from Ames last month for my Tempest - fit perfectly - comes as a kit...


----------

